# Okemo 4.1.11



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

Just putting this out there. Very dependent on weather but for $10 and 3 canned food items it could be a good day.




> It's no Joke! Donate a minimum of three nonperishable food items and ski or ride for $10 on April Fools Day, Friday, April 1. All donations go to the local food bank.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2011)

The big O skied fantastic on Saturday at 100% open, only bare spots were in the woods(yes Okemo has woods):flag:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> The big O skied fantastic on Saturday at 100% open, only bare spots were in the woods(yes Okemo has woods):flag:


I was there Saturday. No joke! :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I was there Saturday. No joke! :lol:



so, you won't be joining us on 4/1???? :razz::razz:

parking has changed this year, it does suck.  i used to park at jackson gore but haven't in a couple of seasons due to needing to visit the main lodge for my discount.  parking WAS better over there, as was the traffic nightmare on busy days.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

if its warm, i'd entertain the thought.  unlike steve, i usually have fun at okemo.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

2knees said:


> unlike steve, i usually have fun at okemo.



no doubt!  from his blog - 



> _There were three seeded bump trails on the mountain that I noticed. *Surely a nice option for the amateur bump skier looking to improve*_


maybe if you skied Okemo more Pat you'd do better in the comps @ sundown!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no doubt!  from his blog -
> 
> 
> maybe if you skied Okemo more Pat you'd do better in the comps @ sundown!



lol, yeah, thats my excuse!


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2011)

Perhaps that wording wasn't quite within the context that I intended it to be in. No disrespect intended what so ever. It was more a commentary on the typical/average guest I saw at Okemo. And I am all for more seeded bumps.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> It was more a commentary on the typical/average guest I saw at Okemo. And I am all for more seeded bumps.



i suspect your typical intermediate and lower skiers leave that mountain feeling very good about themselves. i know i usually do.

okemo seems to post record revenues year after year, they must be doing something right.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 21, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i suspect your typical intermediate and lower skiers leave that mountain feeling very good about themselves. i know i usually do.
> 
> okemo seems to post record revenues year after year, they must be doing something right.


I never said they weren't. Matter of fact, I said its the right area for the right family. Or the right person. Don't read into my report, I never dissed the place as anything other than "not my cup of tea". If its yours or any one elses', GREAT!

:beer:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I never said they weren't. Matter of fact, I said its the right area for the right family. Or the right person. Don't read into my report, I never dissed the place as anything other than "not my cup of tea". If its yours or any one elses', GREAT!
> 
> :beer:



no worries bro, my comments weren't a reaction to yours. i was just stating (restating??) the obvious. you nailed it well in your review -  it is what it is, it doesn't pretend to be something it isn't (other than giving ego boosts to people by letting them brag that slayed a double black diamond that probably wasn't).

i ate @ the jackson gore base this month. i'm embarrassed to admit what i spent for 3 of us to eat but we all said it was some of the best food we'd ever eaten at a mountain.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I never said they weren't. Matter of fact, I said its the right area for the right family. Or the right person. Don't read into my report, I never dissed the place as anything other than "not my cup of tea". If its yours or any one elses', GREAT!
> 
> :beer:



Not my cup of tea, either. I don't go out of my way to ski it, only if I am asked too.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 21, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I was there Saturday. No joke! :lol:



Wicked Good Pizza is the real shit show in Ludlow.  You are such a tool.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2011)

twinplanx said:


> Wicked Good Pizza is the real shit show in Ludlow.  You are such a tool.



:beer:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 22, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Perhaps that wording wasn't quite within the context that I intended it to be in. No disrespect intended what so ever. It was more a commentary on the typical/average guest I saw at Okemo. And I am all for more seeded bumps.



you worded it fine.  i dont really care what other people's opinions are of different ski areas.  opinions are like assholes, everyone has them.


the place is flat, the parking sucks on weekends and it isnt anywhere near my top list of areas to go.  but to say its a total shit show about 15 times and that you would pay not to ski there is going to raise some eyebrows.  the write up did make me laugh though.


----------



## Greg (Mar 22, 2011)

Good spring bumps at Okemo so I like to go there. Unlikely, I can swing this day, but there's a chance I guess.


----------



## hammer (Mar 22, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> I was there Saturday. No joke! :lol:


So...did you really not like the place? :wink:

While an abundance of intermediate-friendly terrain would be appealing to me, my only concern about going there is that it would not be worth the drive...especially since there are a lot of places in NH that are closer for me.

Out of curiosity, I know your focus (and ability based on videos I've seen as well as mentions from another AZer) is more on the expert level, but for intermediates what do you see as better options?


----------



## Puck it (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> So...did you really not like the place? :wink:
> 
> While an abundance of intermediate-friendly terrain would be appealing to me, my only concern about going there is that it would not be worth the drive...especially since there are a lot of places in NH that are closer for me.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I know your focus (and ability based on videos I've seen as well as mentions from another AZer) is more on the expert level, but for intermediates what do you see as better options?


 

IMHO, Okemo is a great mountain for intermediates.  It is very close to Sunapee in topo.  There is no trail that an intermediate would have a problem with.  They leave groomed paths on moguls at both.  It would be worth the drive for you if you have never been.  I recommend parking at Jackson Gore though.


----------



## Riverskier (Mar 22, 2011)

While I have no opinion on Okemo at all, as I have never been there, it seems Rivercoil's mind was made up about the place long before pulling into the lot.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer said:


> So...did you really not like the place? :wink:
> 
> While an abundance of intermediate-friendly terrain would be appealing to me, my only concern about going there is that it would not be worth the drive...especially since there are a lot of places in NH that are closer for me.
> 
> Out of curiosity, I know your focus (and ability based on videos I've seen as well as mentions from another AZer) is more on the expert level, but for intermediates what do you see as better options?


As a mountain, Okemo might have the best terrain going for intermediates looking to cruise. My big concern was the zoo like atmosphere. It was pretty crowded (and this is a late season weekend after the holidays, I am sure it gets much worse) and lots of folks falling down everywhere on high density trails. The parking was a pain, multiple base lodges, pain to get out of the base area to the real lifts, etc. For a family, as I mentioned in my report, I think Bromley and Pico do a better job overall for a family keeping it close to SoVT. Especially Pico, that mountain is an uncrowded intermediate dream. Bolton also recommended. Burke more for the upper intermediate as their blue squares are significantly steeper than typical blue square pitch. Balsams, Ragged, and Black in NH are all nice as well for the intermediate family looking for good cruising without the crowds.



Riverskier said:


> it seems Rivercoil's mind was made up about the place long before pulling into the lot.


Actually, that is quite incorrect. It was far worse than I was expecting. :lol: Honestly, I felt like I tried to give the place an honest shot. The parking really got me off on the wrong foot. It has nothing to do with my abilities, by the way. See my other posts from "The List" on places such as Mount Snow, Balsams, Middlebury, etc. All of which I enjoyed for what they were. I don't know Okemo at all for its terrain. As I noted in my report, I really enjoyed arcing high speed down Chief and a few others. I come from a racing back ground, I dig that. And I also noted its a shame there aren't more true "glades" in New England like Black Diamond and Outrage. Its everything else about Okemo I don't like. I think Okemo's terrain is the only thing about the place that I didn't knock.... while not my top preference, I enjoyed it for what it was.

--

I didn't mean to hijack the thread here, just responding. Should have just posted a TR thread of my own instead of jumping on the comment from someone else that also skied there this past weekend. It is ALL GOOD. I actually had fun. Honest. I just won't be back.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 22, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> no worries bro, my comments weren't a reaction to yours. i was just stating (restating??) the obvious. you nailed it well in your review -  it is what it is, it doesn't pretend to be something it isn't (other than giving ego boosts to people by letting them brag that slayed a double black diamond that probably wasn't).
> .



In my opinion Okemo's trail ratings result in screwed up conditions on advanced trails at other mtns.  People who survive a run down a double diamond at a place like Okemo results in an overinflated ability level. They show up at a more difficult mtn and say "I've skied a double diamond before" and head out to find those trails on the mtn. They end up sidesliping the crap out of them and ruining the trail. Now I can't blame all of this on Okemo (I'm looking at you too Bretton Woods) but I just needed a end of day rant. :razz:
I honestly feel the double diamond is way overused.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> In my opinion Okemo's trail ratings result in screwed up conditions on advanced trails at other mtns.  People who survive a run down a double diamond at a place like Okemo results in an overinflated ability level. They show up at a more difficult mtn and say "I've skied a double diamond before" and head out to find those trails on the mtn. They end up sidesliping the crap out of them and ruining the trail.


then they go back to Okemo and live happily ever after.




from_the_NEK said:


> I honestly feel the double diamond is way overused.


 yes


----------



## ozzy (Mar 28, 2011)

I believe there will be a couple killington folk headed there too for $10 and three can April Fool's Day lift tickets


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 28, 2011)

still several days out but the weather for Ludlow isn't appealing.



> Friday: A chance of rain and snow showers. Cloudy, with a high near 37. Chance of precipitation is 40%.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

$10 for a powder day @ Okemo?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm out.  need to work friday morning.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

i'm probably out too.. i want to save my day off for a spring skiing day, not a snow storm.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> In my opinion Okemo's trail ratings result in screwed up conditions on advanced trails at other mtns.  People who survive a run down a double diamond at a place like Okemo results in an overinflated ability level. They show up at a more difficult mtn and say "I've skied a double diamond before" and head out to find those trails on the mtn. They end up sidesliping the crap out of them and ruining the trail. Now I can't blame all of this on Okemo (I'm looking at you too Bretton Woods) but I just needed a end of day rant. :razz:
> I honestly feel the double diamond is way overused.



Hmmmmm......

never thought of this.  There are several areas with low challenge double diamonds.  Heck, even Sugarloaf has a couple of double diamonds that aren't worthy of the designation IMO.  Skidder and Ripsaw certainly aren't more challenging than a couple of Okemos Double Diamond rated glades...


----------



## roark (Mar 30, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> i'm probably out too.. i want to save my day off for a spring skiing day, not a snow storm.


dude, wha? :blink:

I love spring bumps but a foot of pow is gonna trump that every time.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 30, 2011)

roark said:


> dude, wha? :blink:
> 
> I love spring bumps but a foot of pow is gonna trump that every time.



part of it is just mental, i'm past winter.  but also, if it is a heavy snow (as i'd expect this time of year) it just might not be all that much fun.


----------



## hammer (Mar 30, 2011)

roark said:


> dude, wha? :blink:
> 
> I love spring bumps but a foot of pow is gonna trump that every time.


Will this be a foot of pow or a foot of cement?

You heading to Magic this weekend?


----------



## roark (Mar 30, 2011)

hammer said:


> Will this be a foot of pow or a foot of cement?


Doesn't matter on R/R 



hammer said:


> You heading to Magic this weekend?


Not sure yet, lots to do this weekend. Friday might be the day for me to ski.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 30, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> In my opinion Okemo's trail ratings result in screwed up conditions on advanced trails at other mtns.  People who survive a run down a double diamond at a place like Okemo results in an overinflated ability level. They show up at a more difficult mtn and say "I've skied a double diamond before" and head out to find those trails on the mtn. They end up sidesliping the crap out of them and ruining the trail. Now I can't blame all of this on Okemo (I'm looking at you too Bretton Woods) but I just needed a end of day rant. :razz:
> I honestly feel the double diamond is way overused.




What people seem to forget is that trail ratings relate to the terrain on the mountain itself and is not a standard across mountains.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 30, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> What people seem to forget is that trail ratings relate to the terrain on the mountain itself and is not a standard across mountains.



True, while many of us here understand this fact, there are far more people out there that don't.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 31, 2011)

hammer said:


> Will this be a foot of pow or a foot of cement?



That won't make a difference...Okemo will groom whatever snow falls.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 31, 2011)

WWF-VT said:


> That won't make a difference...Okemo will groom whatever snow falls.



true, but if its heavy they have no choice.  With trails that flat, you wouldnt move an inch.


----------



## buellski (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> true, but if its heavy they have no choice.  With trails that flat, you wouldnt move an inch.



:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2011)

2knees said:


> true, but if its heavy they have no choice.  With trails that flat, you wouldnt move an inch.



nothing beats ripping cord on a pow day!!!


----------



## severine (Mar 31, 2011)

What a difference from the weather around this time last year:
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=74915&highlight=okemo

Wish I could go. One of my co-workers in Guest Services will be there. But with broken 4WD, definitely unlikely I'd be driving up during/after this storm. Plus the kids have school so that makes things problematic. Can't beat $10 for tickets. I don't care how flat it is.


----------

